# Metrolink Crash



## sunchaser (Jul 29, 2009)

Story here

How sad, not much info yet. They said it was the 218, happened near San Fernando.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 29, 2009)

sunchaser said:


> Story hereHow sad, not much info yet. They said it was the 218, happened near San Fernando.


Another one in San Marcos,Texas yesterday(AMTRAK route for the TE to/from SAS).A UP freight hit

a 70 year old that avoided the gates and flashing lights and she was DOA!Sad for her and her family,

a very common occurence in the South! :  Train vs. Human: Train wins everytime!


----------



## DET63 (Aug 16, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> sunchaser said:
> 
> 
> > Story hereHow sad, not much info yet. They said it was the 218, happened near San Fernando.
> ...


She was 70 y/o. At least she had a more or less normal length lifespan. Still, I wonder how such a person managed to make it that far. This is most likely not the first chance she took with beating a train.

Condolences to her family. More importantly, condolences to the train crew.


----------



## Guest_George Harris_* (Aug 17, 2009)

Could be these people were somewhat in the non-compos mentis state. Although, most elderly that I knew much about long term and have seen doing stupid things in the 65 or 70 plus age bracket also did stupid things when they were younger, just their senses and reflexes were better at keeping them from disaster. Conversely, I have seen 80 plus poople keep their mobility by using sufficient judgement to recognize thier increasing limitations.


----------

